# STRIP DOWN AND RIP UP



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

Thought i'd tap the wealth of knowledge in here by asking some advice,

I used to train heavily with a mix of boxing and building back in my fighting days although due to quite a serious injury i got a two year doctor ban from boxing, totally broke my heart eh! losing that realease meant a couple of years battling depression obviously on set by the sudden drop in serotin being realeased, and most of my muscle becoming fat i slowly lost the eight pack to a keg. Recently tho after spending some time in la i decided to rebuild and retrain, firstly my goal is to strip down fat, im 6"2 and weight 186-7 lbs, im training about 4 times and week and doing small things daily my routine would losely be:

*weight training (light weights lots of reps i.e 21's)

monday: pecs and back weights + 30mins interval training + 20mins ab work

tuesdays: arms and shoulders +30mins interval training +20 mins ab work

wednesday : rest! maybe an hour on a slender tone and forearm exercises :lol:

thursday: 30 mins cardio (suana suit) +20 mins abs + pecs and back weights

Friday: arms and shoulders + 30 mins interval + 20 mins ab works

Saturday: lower back and legs +30 mins cardio 15mins sauna in sauna suit

Sunday: rest again fore arm exercises maybe a little cardio ( and slendertone for giggles)

My diet is pretty tight and disciplined

an average day would be something like: 1000 cals

BREAKFAST

Oatmeal in morning with rice milk or skimmed (white water)

and 3 times a week 1 scrambled egg + one slice on whole meal toast little butter

Lunch

Promax diet

Afternoon snack an apple normally or a gronola bar under 200kcals

Supper

Chickhen normally, brown rice

occasional steak once or twice a week with low fat

LATE NIGHT

AVOID LIKE THE PLAGUE but sometimes chickhen if i work out late or sometimes a banana to deal with post work out cramps

Supplements

This is where i get in trouble, im impatience as hell i like fast hard results currently taking :

4xthermobol daily,

4x cla-1000

3x metrx efas (although i find mega omega from asda is stronger and better)

2x creatmax caps to support lean muscle

2x vit e for skins

1x zinc

and occasionaly 2x b100s as a prank (turns your pee highlighter pen yellow great pub trick lol)

now where i need honest advice is Clenbuterol

i've been offered it and have a supply but in all honesty is it worth it ive done a lot of research and read seriously conflicting information

ie. just like reading mens health and mens fitness totally contradiction lol

without clen im toning up not losing much weight iniatlly lost 10lbs and now my gut is receeding like alan shearers hair line lol and defintion on my upper abs and ribs are showing but my gut still bears a flabby belly and my sides still have a small amount of fat there. I really want my pack back and any advice would be amazingly helpful wanna get my body fat down to around 10% cheers nik


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

i think the diet needs looked at, have u thought of carb cycling or keto diet to reach your goals? U need more protein in your diet m8


----------



## DrNo (Dec 28, 2008)

Dont take Thermobol, mate just drink hot green tea 20mins before a workout out and hour after failing that I found burners by reflex or hydroxycut to be good. Also you would benefit from not doing the same exercises week in week out or alter the sets/reps you do.


----------

